# Good morning everybody



## Dianita (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi 

My name is Dianita and I`m from Germany.
I have a small but growing MAC-Collection.

love
Dianita


----------



## Sanne (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome Dianita!!! Let me know if you ever need anything!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Dianita, and welcome!


----------



## Janice (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome Dianita! Happy to meet you!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Dianita!! I hope you enjoy yourself here!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Dianita (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank`s for your nice welcome
(and sorry for my bad english)


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2005)

welcome to specktra dianita!!!  u will love it here =)


----------



## user2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Another German member! Hey Dianita bist du nicht auch vom BB?


----------



## Dianita (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi VuittonVictim
Ja, ich bin`s
Verwirren wir mal ein bißchen in deutsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meine MAC-Sammlung ist zwar noch klein, aber fein.


----------



## user2 (Apr 16, 2005)

Ja ich hab für die anderen auch schon ein Germna-Lesson-Thread geopened!


----------

